# Which sound track is the better, The Da vinci code or Inception?



## Ryan

Which sound track is the better, The Da vinci code or Inception? A discussion of taste or rather an educated analysis of the greater work, you decide. Either way we must discuss, it is of great importance. A question that does demand an answer.


----------



## TudorMihai

Personally, I prefer The Da Vinci Code. It is more elaborated and has a very good main theme that plays against a wonderful string ostinato. Plus, the track "Chevaliers de Sangreal" is one Zimmer's best compositions. Plus, he makes good use of the vocals. I believe that The Da Vinci Code is Zimmer's last memorable film score. Inception is much too experimental and does not make an easy-listening work. For me it's a score that I would listen to once and that's it; i wouldn't add it in my collection. It is interesting but quite forgettable. This is my choice.


----------



## Ryan

I agree completely, Chevaliers de Sangreal is the reason Da vinci code holds its own, but that said when you listen to it off screen it lacks a climax, excellent continuous build up but no cigar. I like to listen to it using headphones when I'm sitting in my garden, where as the Inception soundtrack sounds more sinister so I like to play out load when I'm driving on the motorway at night.


----------



## vincentfernandes

I preferred Da Vinci Code as Inception had this weird thumping brass sounds that made me jump every time. However, no track from Da Vinci Code is a match for Into The Van.


----------

